# Rotor to rotator threaded reducer?



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

My property currently has 62 Heads covering approx. 25k sf., most of which are hunter rotors. A few areas are perfect candidates for mp rotator sprays and I would like to upgrade entire zones at a time where applicable. I've been looking for a reducer or coupler to make life easier going from the 3/4" female rotor to a 1/2" female mp rotator. I figured it would be an easy find given the popularity of the rotators but can't find anything other than brass fittings. My only other option is digging up the 3/4" fitting and replacing with 1/2", which I'm really trying to avoid.

Has anyone done the same? Anyone find a 3/4" female to 1/2" male adapter in poly or pvc?


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

A quick search doesn't turn up any pvc 3/4" fpt - 1/2" mpt reducers. I can't believe no one makes this?

Or do more digging and replace the barb fitting.


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

jht3 said:


> A quick search doesn't turn up any pvc 3/4" fpt - 1/2" mpt reducers. I can't believe no one makes this?
> 
> Or do more digging and replace the barb fitting.


Yea I've searched and come up with nothing. I did accomplish the task by using a combination of couplers but that added too much height and would require me to dig deeper to get the head into the correct position. At that point I decided I might as well just change the barb fitting. I too was surprised no one makes this type of fitting. It would probably prevent me from going all rotators just due to the number of heads I'd be looking to replace. I guess I'll just stick to the rotors until I find a better solution.


----------



## Nickand35 (Feb 19, 2020)

You might have to piece it together. 3/4" coupling, 3/4x1/2" bushing, 1/2" nipple


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Like this?

https://www.supplyhouse.com/Spears-446-074-1-2-x-3-4-PVC-Sch-40-Male-x-Female-Adapter?gclid=CjwKCAjw4pT1BRBUEiwAm5QuR-levcjH2yGhfZiFdTfk49NSi0Detp84u7VJdIlv-71i7vdvYHc5thoCkxoQAvD_BwE


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

TSGarp007 said:


> Like this?
> 
> https://www.supplyhouse.com/Spears-446-074-1-2-x-3-4-PVC-Sch-40-Male-x-Female-Adapter?gclid=CjwKCAjw4pT1BRBUEiwAm5QuR-levcjH2yGhfZiFdTfk49NSi0Detp84u7VJdIlv-71i7vdvYHc5thoCkxoQAvD_BwE


Winner winner chicken dinner! I guess I need to improve my google skills. Thanks!


----------

